
The fashion for making employees collaborate has gone too far - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21688872-fashion-making-employees-collaborate-has-gone-too-far-collaboration-curse?fsrc=scn%2Ffb%2Fte%2Fpe%2Fed%2Fthecollaborationcurse
======
redlollipop
"Donald Knuth, a computer scientist, refuses to use e-mail on the ground that
his job is to be “on the bottom of things” rather than “on top of things”.

